# Welches Programm zur Erstellung von Schaltplänen?



## papabär (21 November 2004)

Hi,

suche ein Programm zur Erstellung von Schlatplänen mit Simulationsmöglichkeit. Welche Programme könnt ihr empfehlen?

grüße

Heico


----------



## Lars123 (21 November 2004)

http://www.interactiv.com/

guck hier mal multsim ist ganz gut


----------

